# Son seems scared of his dad.



## PeachBug (Feb 8, 2012)

Long story short; 3 yrs of emotional and mental abuse, 2 attempts at marriage counselling (about 6 sessions total, he either deemed he didn't want to anymore, or in this last case, never showed up and she won't see him anymore). He's been made aware I no longer have a wife's love for him after everything he's done, but seems to refuse to accept this.... demanding I kiss him, grabbing my rear, generally touching me in ways that make me uncomfortable. Because we no longer go to counselling, he seems to think everything is fine.

He seems oblivious to a lot of things... Even our son's fear.

H found an air pistol and was playing around with it. Son saw him with a gun, screamed and buried into me... Refused to even look at him, just kept sobbing "Daddys gonna shoot us, he's gonna kill me".
H never noticed. Just kept flailing that gun. I told him later how son had reacted to that gun. He laughed at him. "It wasn't loaded." No attempt to calm him over the idea of being shot by his dad, though....

I asked Son last night why he thought dad was going to shoot. "Because he doesn't love me. He yells at me too much to love me."

H is supposed to be on Prozac. I counted his pills after that incident... Between that and his interactions with the youngest kid (screaming at her for crying) I was afraid he'd stopped taking them.

He got the bottle 3/9. 30 pills once a day.
There's 15 left.

If he can't commit to his meds or counseling, how can I believe him when he says he'll work on changing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

You can't.


----------

